# My pleco & catfish pics



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Took some of these hope you enjoy :wink: 


L260 Queen pleco(currently working breeding)


















somehow i managed to get a clear pic for once, lol.
Syno. multi F1 Male:









I have more multi's coming....


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

all i can say is WOW!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

thanx guys, i am still workin on gettin some zebra pleco's, have a few contacts on them. But queen pleco's are pretty fancy IMO and should sell, since they have no breeders on them here, and well they look freakin cool. BN's sell like crazy around here, it's nuts, and there are so many BN breeder's here.


----------

